# Help ID this plants please



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,

I can't figure out the proper name for this plant. It looks a lot like hornworth, but I don't think it is.

Each node has 5 branch from which needle like leaves protrude.

It's not growing completely green. It get's pinkish red under high light.

Here is a photo. The plant is in the center. The P. Stellata to the right, and L. Repen to the left.









Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

cabomba furcata?

Edit: On second thought, maybe not. Different leaf structure...

2nd Edit: Google "myriophyllum". Not sure about specific species though.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Myriophyllum I'd say. Looks just like one I got from Angel Fins awhile back.. it would be on their website, if you want to look up the name. Can't remember exactly which one it was, but it's nice.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Myriophyllum seems to be on the right track. The leaves structure looks similar. Of all the photo I have seen on google, all have either 3 or 4 branches at each node. This one has 5.

I hope someone else may have come across it before.

This is my second favourite plant in my setup. It looks best for me when planted as a single stem in the open over a bed of carpeting plants.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## altum (Apr 24, 2012)

I believe your mystery plant is _Myriophyllum aquaticum._ On your plant the leaves are arranged around the stem in whorls of 4 and 5 which fits the description of _Myriophyllum aquaticum_ which has four to six. I have found that this species will turn pinky at the tip in high light. Since you are also growing _P. stellata_ it is a tropical tank, thus eliminating many of the cool-cold water species. I'm not positive but it will give you a reseach starting point.
Jim


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

This is definitely from the Myriophyllum Genus, and though I thing Aquatica is quite close, I think perhaps Hippuroides might be closer.

Most photo of Aquatic that I have seen shows the needle-like "leaves" are much thicker and flatter than what I have and seen as Hippuroides.

Does anyone how I can positively identify this plant? Is there an encyclopedia describing plants with specific details?


----------

